
Show HN: dslib – Academic C data structures library growing on itself - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/dslib/blob/master/README.md
======
brudgers
Recent Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11547876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11547876)

